# Alimentar Arduino UNO en control de puerta garaje



## Jos11212 (Mar 8, 2015)

Hola!!

Tengo entre manos un proyecto que consiste en utilizar sensores de ultrasonidos para detectar la entrada o salida de los coches en mi garaje junto con un semaforo con Arduino Uno.

Actualmente, al pulsar el boton de apertura de la puerta del garaje, se abre ésta y al instante se enciende una luz interior. Mi idea es que una placa Arduino se encienda al pulsar el boton de apertura de la puerta junto con todo lo demás.
El problema es que no sé como utilizar el circuito que regula la puerta del garaje para adaptarlo a mi necesidad, es decir, en la caja que lleva el circuito electrico de la puerta (motor trafo etc.) como consigo conectar la placa arduino...

Parece que hay un transformador de 220 a 12V dentro de la caja... como supongo que a la bombilla llegara un numero bajo de V, mi idea era utilizar estos dos cables para empalmarlo con un regulador de tension que me saque 5V y meterlos a la Arduino...
Los dos cables que van a la bombilla parecen ser el blanco y negro que redondeo con un circulo en las fotografías adjuntas. El negro supongo que es el + y el blanco el - pero... no tengo idea de conectar estos cables al regulador de tensión.

A ver si alguien puede ayudarme a solucionar esto o se le ocurre alguna forma de hacerlo... 

Muchas gracias de antemano!


----------



## ferfila20 (Mar 8, 2015)

Hola que tal!
Creo que lo primero que debes hacer es desconectar la bombilla y conectarle un voltimetro o multimetro, y asi sabras cuanto voltaje le llega a la bombilla. Con el mismo voltimetro o multimetro puedes saber cual es el positivo y cual es el negativo, (para mi el negro es el negativo y el blanco el positivo) . Bueno una vez sepas cual es el voltaje que entrega entonces de ahi se puede saber que componentes usar para hacer el regulador o si se puede conectar directamente a una placa arduino. 

Saludos!


----------



## Jos11212 (Mar 8, 2015)

Gracias por la respuesta!!

Hare lo del voltimetro y comento.
Entre que valores tendria que estar el V para poder cconectarloa arduino sin peligros? De 12 para abajo por el regulador de tension que ya tiene de serie??

Un saludo!!


----------



## ferfila20 (Mar 8, 2015)

Hola que tal! Saludos de nuevo, primero ¿Que tipo de arduino estas usando? ¿O que modelo de placa es? , si mal no recuerdo creo que el arduino soporta hasta 12 volts de directa. Eso lo puedes checar en la pagina oficial de arduino y ver las caracteristicas de el tipo de placa que estas usando. 

Las placas arduino traen en la tarjeta un regulador de tension. 

Saludos!


----------



## Scooter (Mar 9, 2015)

Si, llevan un regulador de tensión pero es lineal y smd, así que solo soporta unos cuantos mA. Si necesitas algo mas de corriente tendrás que usar otro regulador.


----------



## Jos11212 (Mar 9, 2015)

Es una Arduino UNO y tendrá que mover aparte de la arduino, dos sensores ultrasonido HC-SR04 y 6 leds de alta luminosidad.

Asi que por lo que dice Scooter, necesitare calzarle el regulador de tension adicional.

Gracias a todos!


----------



## Scooter (Mar 9, 2015)

Si ya tienes una fuente decente basta con el regulador. No hacen falta condensadores si ya es continua


----------

